# Größeres Java EE Beispiel Projekt



## Templarthelast (17. Jan 2013)

Guten Morgen,

Gibt es irgendwelche größeren frei zugänglichen EE Projekte mit den gängigsten Technologien JSF, JPA/Hibernate, EJB, CDI und ggf. Spring, wo man sich ein bisschen best Practices abschauen kann? Der "Peter Store" von Sun scheint ja down zu sein...


----------



## GMeyer (17. Jan 2013)

hast schon mal bei sourceforge.net geschaut. Da gibs genügend OS Projekte


----------



## bronks (17. Jan 2013)

GMeyer hat gesagt.:


> hast schon mal bei sourceforge.net geschaut. Da gibs genügend OS Projekte


Sollte dort jemand etwas vorzeigefähiges, zu den vom OP gefragten Techniken, finden, dann möchte er es bitte hier melden. 

Ich habe letztes oder vorletztes Jahr nach sowas gesucht und nichts vernünftiges gefunden. 

Das brauchbarste und vollständigste waren und sind wohl immer noch die BluePrint Lösungen aus dem JavaEE Tutorial von Oracle.


----------



## FArt (24. Jan 2013)

Speziell für JBoss gibt es noch das Booking Beispiel.


----------



## torped (7. Feb 2013)

Ist im Grunde echt Schade das man zu diesen Technologien keine großen Open Source Projekte findet.

Kannst dir mal Alfresco und Liferay anschauen, ist zwar nicht ganz der gewünschte Technologie Stack, geht aber in die Richtung.


----------

